# GAME 4: Celtics at Pacers (2-1)



## agoo

With the Celtics recent trade of Tony Allen for President Clinton, could they have found the key to success in the first round against the Indiana Pacers? Could we have found our answer to who guards Reggie Miller? You know if Miller touches Clinton to kick his leg out at him while he's running buy or to shove him into a pick, the secret service will have to take him out.

President Clinton will be leading the Celtics into battle against the Pacers because at this point, its worth a shot. Last night, the Clintonless Celtics struggled to a 99-76 loss. Paul Pierce led the Celtics with 19 points on 7-13 shooting to go with six boards, two assists, a steal and a block. Gary Payton had 15 points to go with eight boards and six assists. Antoine Walker went for 14 points, nine boards and a block. Marcus Banks had seven points in just 13 minutes. Kendrick Perkins also had a strong game with six points, four rebounds, and a block. Ricky Davis went for just four points on dismal 2-10 shooting.

The Pacers were led by Reggie Miller's 33 points, leg kicks, arm grabs, and various other uncalled fouls. Jermaine O'Neal had 21 points, 11 boards, and three blocks. O'Neal also commented on his fourth quarter altercation with Antoine, saying that it was a hard foul and he did not appreciate. However, he seemed to have no problem with taking a hack to Marcus Banks' head after te altercation. Stephen Jackson was finally slowed with just ten points, but had seven boards, and six assists. Anthony Johnson had just four points (three shots), but also went for five boards, eight assists, and two blocks. Jeff Foster had four points to go with nine boards and two blocks.

How can the Celtics win this game? Well...Doc Rivers sure as hell doesn't seem to know. And this time, he'll be without Antoine Walker . If Doc comes out with Mark Blount starting, things won't be looking good. If Doc comes out with Kendrick Perkins, then I think there might be some fire on the floor in green. What we truly need now is for Ricky Davis to hit a damn shot.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

god i hope they start perk, big al, ANYONE but blount!!!! BTW i have a good feeling about TA guarding miller this game all of the hype of noone being able to guard miller is just going to encourage him more.


----------



## Big John

It will probably be Blount, because they are being coached by the Mark Blount of NBA coaches.

I would start BOTH Perkins and Jefferson, and let LaFrentz come off the bench. I would also use Justin Reed on Stephen Jackson or Reggie Miller and move Pierce to power forward when O'Neal is on the bench.

How about starting Pierce with the kids (Jefferson, Perkins, West/Allen and Banks) and let Payton come off the bench too?


----------



## amd pwr

Big John said:


> How about starting Pierce with the kids (Jefferson, Perkins, West/Allen and Banks) and let Payton come off the bench too?


That our future line-up


----------



## Premier

Big John said:


> How about starting Pierce with the kids (Jefferson, Perkins, West/Allen and Banks) and let Payton come off the bench too?


Coincidence:

[18:01] Premier: C: Perkins PF: Jefferson SF: Pierce SG: Allen PG: Banks


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Coincidence:
> 
> [18:01] Premier: C: Perkins PF: Jefferson SF: Pierce SG: Allen PG: Banks



:rofl:, he really did say that.



> [17:58] aquaitious: there's only one key to this series
> [17:58] aquaitious: Rivers
> [17:58] bbbpremier (Premier): what?
> [17:58] aquaitious: needs to do anything
> [17:58] bbbpremier (Premier): yeah
> [17:58] bbbpremier (Premier): he needs to quit...
> [17:59] bbbpremier (Premier): Blount better not get more than 15 minutes...
> [17:59] bbbpremier (Premier): start Perk.
> [17:59] aquaitious: Perk played like a man posessed
> [17:59] bbbpremier (Premier): C: Perkins PF: Jefferson SF: Pierce SG: Allen PG: Banks


----------



## ZWW

Count me in on as saying we definitely need a lineup change Saturday, but we'll probably get stuck with Blount starting and playing around 20-25 minutes. Perk and Jefferson starting would be great, with increased time going to Banks as well. I'm also for Reed getting some more minutes with the task of guarding Miller because it hasn't worked well for Allen and Pierce can't even guard Stephen Jackson. If Payton doesn't do a good job tonight on defense, write me in on the "Let Payton Walk After The Post-Season" bandwagon.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble

we APSOLUTELY have to WIN this game, other wise the series will be 3-1 or if we win it will only be 2-2


Ricky needs to play better and shoot better, we went 2-9 and only had 4 points.

Come on Celts your still in this!!!! :banana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

my prediction....
Celtics- 103
Pacers- 97


----------



## Premier

I really don't get Doc. Starting Delonte West and Ricky Davis over Marcus Banks and Tony Allen, respectively. Banks has been the Celtics' best player thus far.


----------



## Premier

Wait. He's putting Pierce at power forward with Jermaine O'Neal in the game.

How long was he signed for again? Buyout, anyone?


----------



## Premier

Hein-seight:

Tempo, tempo, tempo.

Aggressive tempo.


----------



## Premier

Raef LaFrentz gets the tip. Pierce hits an elbow jumper.


----------



## Premier

Pierce strips Miller and Payton picks it up, but loses it at the other end.

O'Neal misses and Payton badly misses.

Jackson hits for two. Ricky Davis responds right back with a jumper.


----------



## Premier

Great look by Ricky Davis. He gets the inbound after the Pacers go out of bounds, and dribbles twice into the paint right as he loops it to Delonte West for a layup.


----------



## Premier

Delonte West hits the three-pointer from Paul Pierce. He was wide open because Pierce was double-teamed. Good job by Delonte.


----------



## Premier

:curse:

Payton commits another turnover and Reggie Miller drains a *wide-open *three-pointer. Both teams ensue to turn it over.


----------



## Premier

Yes! Good job by Paul Pierce. Pierce drives through the Indiana Pacer defense for two points. Stephen Jackson isn't able to guar Pierce as he shows his 2001-2002 form.


----------



## Premier

Tremendous play by Ricky Davis!

Ricky pumps at the perimeter and drives in. He then double-pumps in mid-air and hits the layup. Great job by Ricky, showing us why he's starting.


----------



## Premier

Pierce thought about a three, but he dribbles into the paint and throws a behind-the-back pass that gets defelected to Raef LaFrentz and he draws the foul.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

wow 15-9 opening the game :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks gets rejected by O'Neal.

Jermaine posts up on Raef and makes a perfect, back-door pass to Stephen Jackson who draws the shooting foul.


----------



## Anima

This game might take three hours because it seems like there is a foul on every play.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis dribbles in from the perimeter and hits the elbow jumper.


----------



## Anima

O'Neal can't hit anything right now. I think he's 2-8.


----------



## Premier

Iffy call as Gary Payton draws a foul during his move towards the basket. Personally, I thought it was a non-shooting foul, but Gary completes the three-point play.


----------



## Anima

Raef with a three. C's up 10!

I am actually liking what Doc is going tonight.


----------



## Premier

The refs have been terrible so far. They've been over-sensitive, calling a foul everytime there's contact. Indiana is in foul trouble because of the bad officiating.


----------



## Premier

Anima said:


> I am actually liking what Doc is going tonight.


Why would we put Delonte West over Marcus Banks? I would also start Perkins because Raef's defense is a liability.


----------



## Anima

Still no TA? I would have thought he would have come in by now.


----------



## Anima

Premier said:


> Why would we put Delonte West over Marcus Banks? I would also start Perkins because Raef's defense is a liability.


We are up 10 and the Pacers are shooting 31%...


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson in for Gary Payton.

:rofl:.


----------



## Premier

Anima said:


> We are up 10 and the Pacers are shooting 31%...


You cannot accurately say that our lineup was the cause of that. Maybe the Pacers are just playing bad? Simply put, Marcus Banks has demonstrated that he is a better player than Delonte West and he's the only guy doing a good job in this series. Raef had been horrible for the past two games. Perkins was great Thursday.


----------



## Anima

Who cares what happened last game or the game before. We are winning now which is all that matters.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis, again. Ricky hits an 18-footer.

Are you kidding me? Banks called for a *hand-check *in a playoff game.


----------



## Premier

Banks misses a layup, but Tony Allen comes charging in for a huge put-back dunk.


----------



## Premier

Tommy: "I love you, you know that?"
Mike: "You're my guy. You're my guy."


----------



## Al Jefferson

Smooth move by Doc by going with a smaller lineup.
It's working..
Ricky has his stroke going.
Everyone is playing like they want it.

PS .. Did you see Allen get up there on that putback ? =)

Keep it up for 4 quarters.. Some Pacers fan will be using a Boston avatar 

AJ


----------



## LX

Al Jefferson said:


> Smooth move by Doc by going with a smaller lineup.
> It's working..
> Ricky has his stroke going.
> Everyone is playing like they want it.
> 
> PS .. Did you see Allen get up there on that putback ? =)
> 
> Keep it up for 4 quarters.. Some Pacers fan will be using a Boston avatar
> 
> AJ


Please, keep it going all game. Show Ainge that we can win without Antoine.


----------



## Premier

First Quarter:*

Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*12-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-3*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">60.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">66.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-3*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-9*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks steals the ball from Eddie Gill, but Tony Allen can't handle his pass.


----------



## Premier

Tommy: "This isn't Indiana, this is flopsville."

*Mark Blount knocks down a jumper. *


----------



## Premier

Wow, what a move. O'Neal spins near the basket and shakes Mark Blount, as O'Neal goes up and under for two. He also draws the foul and hits the free-throw.


----------



## Premier

Mark Blount cannot guard Jermaine O'Neal. Put Perk in there.

O'Neal was able to spin right and hit a tough hook shot as Blount stands there and does nothing to contest the shot.

O'Neal picks up his third foul.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

raef and payton come in, o'neil sits :yes:


----------



## Anima

YES! That's O'Neal's 3rd foul.


----------



## Premier

Banks blocks the seven-footer Dale Davis, but Dale draws a foul on the offensive rebound. Mark Blount's second foul.


----------



## Premier

What the hell is Delonte West doing? He picks up his third foul as he attempts to jump into the Pacers' interior defense for an offensive rebound off Pierce's miss.

Reggie Miller hits a three. 

Paul Pierce isolates on Jeff Foster and gets the layup.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks hits the long two-pointer as Pierce uses himself as a decoy, leaving Banks wide open at the perimeter.


----------



## Premier

Vintage Pierce as he drives in from the perimeter and draws the foul on the way up for a potential layup. Pierce will be on the line for two.


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce was just abused defensively by Stephen Jackson as Jackson left Pierce behind as he drove baseline. Jackson missed the layup and Dale Davis missed two put-backs, but for some reason the officials call a foul on Ricky Davis.


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz with a great block on Dale Davis, but the refs call another bad foul.


----------



## Premier

Pierce hits the jumper.

Reggie Miller misses the 20 footer.

Foster is called for a foul. Terrible officiating. It's a ****ing playoff game.


----------



## Premier

YES! Ricky Davis buries a three-pointer from the corner with only four seconds left on the shot clock. Ricky is five of six from the field with eleven points.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce has 21 already!!


----------



## Premier

TONYALLEN42 said:


> pierce has 21 already!!


Yeah, he's doing great. Pierce isn't settling for bad jumpers now and he is nine of ten from the free throw line. Pierce is driving and making layups or drawing fouls.


----------



## Anima

Can PP get 40?


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson picks up his third foul on a three-point attempt. Rookie mistake.


----------



## Anima

Three Pacers now have three fouls and two others have two fouls.


----------



## Premier

We can't let the Pacers back in this. They've just woken up and are on a 6-0 run. The lead is down to only eight.


----------



## Anima

Jeesh, this is a game of runs. The C's go on a run to get up 10+ then the Pacers come back and then the C's go up big again...


----------



## Premier

Great job by Pierce. He's now seven of eleven and has 23 points. 

Pierce drove into the paint and pulled up for a "tweener" (as Tommy says) shot.


----------



## Premier

Reggie Miller hits a three-pointer at the buzzer. Damn.


----------



## Premier

Halftime:

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">7-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">9-10</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">23</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*20-37*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-15*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">56</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">54.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">60.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">86.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">8-8</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">47</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">37.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">85.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson

Premier said:


> Reggie Miller hits a three-pointer at the buzzer. Damn.


:curse: :curse:

If the C's win.. 
500 Ucash points for some fellow Celtics fans.

AJ


----------



## LX

Sweet. I could use some. Make that 5,000. :biggrin:


----------



## Al Jefferson

Lanteri said:


> Sweet. I could use some. Make that 5,000. :biggrin:


You've got it big guy =)
"IF" the c's win.

AJ


----------



## Premier

<script language="JavaScript1.2"> window.onload=new function(){var shotObj = new shot();shotObj.getObjects();initLpsShotCharts("currentShot");} </script> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0"><th class="bg0font"> *TEAM STATS*​  
</th></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td class="away">*Celtics*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg1" align="left"><td>Stat</td><td>...........Total</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Points</td><td align="center">56</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Field Goals</td><td align="center">20-37, 54%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Free Throws</td><td align="center">13-15, 86%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">3-pointers</td><td align="center">3-5, 60%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Off. Rebounds</td><td align="center">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Def. Rebounds</td><td align="center">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Total Rebounds</td><td align="center">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Assists</td><td align="center">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Blocks</td><td align="center">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Fouls</td><td align="center">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Steals</td><td align="center">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Turnovers</td><td align="center">5</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td> <td width="2%"> 
</td> <td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td class="home">*Pacers*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg1" align="left"><td>Stat</td><td>............Total</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Points</td><td align="center">47</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Field Goals</td><td align="center">13-39, 33%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Free Throws</td><td align="center">18-21, 85%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">3-pointers</td><td align="center">3-8, 37%</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Off. Rebounds</td><td align="center">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Def. Rebounds</td><td align="center">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Total Rebounds</td><td align="center">21</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Assists</td><td align="center">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Blocks</td><td align="center">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Fouls</td><td align="center">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Steals</td><td align="center">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Turnovers</td><td align="center">6</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## TONYALLEN42

they got it im confident:yes:


----------



## Premier

Delonte West picks up his fourth personal foul after he hits a long two. Banks in.

Lead down to nine.


----------



## LX

LaFrentz is playing EXCELLENT defense tonight. 

What was that about him being a liability Premier?


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz with a huge defensive play, denying O'Neal.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> LaFrentz is playing EXCELLENT defense tonight.
> 
> What was that about him being a liability Premier?


Two great defensive plays do not compensate for his overall bad defensive showing. LaFrentz has been manhandled by Jermaine O'Neal and even let Dale Davis get atleast three offensive rebounds.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

**** Were Only Up 3!!!!!!!!!:curse: **** **** ****


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis, offensive foul.

Jones hits a three-point field goal. Lead down to three.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Two great defensive plays do not compensate for his overall bad defensive showing. LaFrentz has been manhandled by Jermaine O'Neal and even let Dale Davis get atleast three offensive rebounds.


Is that really his fault? He's the only big man on the floor right now for the C's. He cant box Davis and O'Neal out at the same time on the glass.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Is that really his fault? He's the only big man on the floor right now for the C's. He cant box Davis and O'Neal out at the same time on the glass.


No, but his post defense is his fault. When O'Neal spins and shoots a fall-away or hook shot, I would expect LaFrentz to lean in and contest the shot. LaFrentz hasn't altered any shots.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks picks up his fourth.

Banks and West have four. Ricky has three. LaFrentz and Jefferson have two.

For Indiana, O'Neal, Johnson, and Foster have three. Jones and Miller have two.


----------



## LX

O'Neal is 4 of 13 shooting. I'm thinking Reaf is doing decent enough.

edit: Reggie Miller has 3 fouls by the way.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis stands at 18 feet for about seven seconds, staring down Jackson. He then hits the shot. That's his sixth field goal.


----------



## Premier

Wow. Tremendous defense by Pierce. Tremendous. As Jackson is backing down Paul Pierce, Pierce knocks the ball away. Jackson recovers and puts up a ten foot fall-away jumper, which Paul rejects.

Payton gets the ball and is knocked out of bounds.


----------



## LX

Paul Pierce with his FIFTH block, count it FIVE blocks. That is stepping it up.


----------



## LX

Jefferson runs the floor for 2, and the foul, and picks up his shoe.


----------



## LX

LaFrentz with 2 and the foul. Nice pass by GP.

70-56 Celtics.


----------



## Premier

Tony Allen in for Raef LaFrentz. Small ball.


----------



## kamego

Boston has played very well tonight. When Reggie isn't on the Pacers don't seem to be doing near as well.


----------



## LX

What a great play by Ricky Davis! What a beautiful finger roll.


----------



## Premier

Oh my.

Ricky Davis, isolating, dribbles in and pump fakes. He gets Jackson to commit, and then he leans in and hits a sweet finger-roll off the glass for two. 

Sixteen point lead.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

TA with a nice put back


----------



## LX

Tony Allen with another big weak-side follow up jam. 20-4 run by the Celtics.


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson misses a good post shot, but Tony Allen with a put-back on a weakside rebound. That's the second tip dunk by Tony Allen, charging in from the leftsided.

20 to 4 run.


----------



## Premier

Justin Reed guarding Stephen Jackson.

Mike: "There are four rookies in right now playing in a critical playoff game."

Delonte West, defensive three seconds.


----------



## LX

What a stuff by Allen. Jefferson and Allen, nice block on O'Neal.


----------



## Premier

Oh my. Tony Allen absolutly stuffed Jermaine O'Neal. He came up from behind and denied O'Neal of the shot. Second best block of the year (behind Banks on Hunter).


----------



## LX

After 3 Boston leads 78-63.


----------



## Premier

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">7-11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">9-10</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">23</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">5-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*30-53*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-7*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-17*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">27</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">78</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">56.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">42.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">88.2%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">3-9</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">6-17</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">11-13</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">23</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">4-14</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-58*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-13*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*22-28*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">28</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">63</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">31.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">38.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">78.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks creates his own shot and knocks down the jumper.


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce, guarded by Reggie Miller, isolates and buries the fall-away jumper. 25.


----------



## LX

Wow, Blount, wow. 

Why hasn't Perkins gotten any PT?


----------



## Premier

Pierce goes back-door and LaFrentz fees him the ball. Pierce hits the fall-away with a hand in his face.


----------



## LX

Payton to the basket for 2 and the foul.


----------



## Premier

Gary Payton blows by Anthony Johnson and their is noone to switch to Payto, so he makes an easy layup for two.


----------



## Premier

We're up 23 (89-66) with 7:23 left in the fourth.


----------



## Al Jefferson

All of this without Toine.

Paul is gettin' it done folks.

AJ


----------



## Anima

I am so glad the C's are going to take this game. I was worried they wouldn't be able to come back after the last two loses but boy did they prove me wrong tonight.


----------



## Anima

The Pacers are shooting *27%* for the game!


----------



## aquaitious

Wow looks like everyone else is stepping up. I'm loving it.

Just came back from work. I'm loving it.


----------



## aquaitious

No trash talking from the Pacers fans tonight?

Hmm must suck being blown out on your HOME COURT.


----------



## Anima

PP has 5 blocks?!?!?!


----------



## LX

Looks like the Pacers just gave up. Carlisle put in his entire bench.


----------



## Anima

Damn, he also has 7 rebounds and assists. I know he's played great tonight but his line is mind blowing.


----------



## LX

Delonte sticks ANOTHER 3.


----------



## aquaitious

So, Payton, West, Davis, Pierce and Raef started?

I'm sure that Carlisle didn't have any tactics for that.


----------



## aquaitious

Paul for 3 AND 1.


----------



## LX

Pierce buries the three, and the foul! 32 point lead for the C's!


----------



## Anima

Lanteri said:


> Delonte sticks ANOTHER 3.


Yep, he's 3-3 from behind the arch tonight.


----------



## LX

Celtics are on a 42-12 run.


----------



## Anima

Up 32!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

30-8-7-5 (blocks) and a steal. WOW


----------



## agoo

Pierce out of the game now. That's not even 01-02 Pierce. That's a Pierce we haven't seen before.


----------



## LX

Pierce is done for the night. 

30 points, 8 assists, 7 rebounds, 5 blocks, 1 steal 10-15 shooting.


----------



## Anima

The lead just keeps growing. 

Seriously, do you guys think we can win by 40?


----------



## Premier

> [17:51] BBBPremier: hopefully it's an exciting game
> [17:51] aquaitious: no
> *[17:51] aquaitious: hopefully we blow them out*
> [17:51] BBBPremier: that too


----------



## Premier

The Indiana Pacers hit a field-goal. Oh my.


----------



## LX

Interesting question that Tommy and Mike brought up. 

Do we stick with the small ball lineup?


----------



## Premier

Tony Allen with another big block and he leads the break, but Justin Reed cannot hit the up and under. Good fast-break, though.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Interesting question that Tommy and Mike brought up.
> 
> Do we stick with the small ball lineup?


Certainly not. We surprised Carlisle tonight and he didn't prepare for it. This time, Carlisle will prepare for both lineups so he'll be ready for game five. In my opinion, to confuse the Pacers we should shuffle between regular and small ball in game five.


----------



## agoo

Lets confuse the crap out of him. Start Perkins, Reed, Allen, and Banks. Just go with four players to start.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Interesting question that Tommy and Mike brought up.
> 
> Do we stick with the small ball lineup?


I think it comes down to how Walker will be able to play from the bench.

I would love for Toine to go out and sit himself...from the starting line up and to tell Rivers that he'll be able to help off the bench vs the Pacers.

Also I'm sure the pacers will be ready for another game like this. This caught them by surprise and Carlisle will surely be prepared for it.


----------



## Premier

aqua, still think Tony Allen is an average defender, nothing more.

Allen just disrupted another shot.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

we are blowing them out!!!


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> Lets confuse the crap out of him. Start Perkins, Reed, Allen, and Banks. Just go with four players to start.


:rofl: hahahaha.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks, our best three-point shooter, hits his first of the game.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> aqua, still think Tony Allen is an average defender, nothing more.
> 
> Allen just disrupted another shot.



Yeah, the thing with him is that he shows up some games and some he doesn't.

Experience should help with that.


----------



## LX

Al Jefferson. Where's my 5,000 points :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

I can see why agoo loves Justin Reed as he goes baseline for a circus layup.


----------



## Premier

There will be a game six. 

Celtics win.


----------



## aquaitious

Did anyone see Banks and a Pacer kinda "wave" good bye? lol.

Stupid young guys. IT'S THE PLAYOFFS.


----------



## Al Jefferson

agoo101284 said:


> Pierce out of the game now. That's not even 01-02 Pierce. That's a Pierce we haven't seen before.


That's "THE TRUTH" my friend.

AJ


----------



## Richie Rich

Player of the Game: Paul unreal performance
Co-Player(s) of the Game: GP and Delonte 
my favorite moment: ESPN showing danny ainge after tony allen's 2nd put back dunk and him seying "Allen, yes baby!" I loved it...Also Pierce's 4 pt. play attempt and the chest pounding and all of the emotion and also the fact that ESPN's Mark Jones reported in the huddle Pierce was being the vocal leader, i love absolutely frickin' love that he's finally adopted to doc's style for him and he's playing very well... and this is my favorite:
this team is so tight that everytime a player falls to the floor they are running to help pick them up. I absolutely love the cohesiveness.


----------



## Premier

Mike: "Everyone did well tonight."

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Mike: "Everyone did well tonight."
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr></tbody> </table>



Even Mark Blount...


----------



## Premier

110-79 final.
*
Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">10-14</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">9-11</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">30</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">7-10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">6-11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*42-71*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*7-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*19-23*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">36</td><td class="bg4" align="right">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">110</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">59.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">63.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">82.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">40</td><td align="center">3-12</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">6-18</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">12-15</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">24</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">1-7</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">5</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">4-14</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*21-74*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-22*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">79</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">28.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">27.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">79.5%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson

Richie Rich said:


> and this is my favorite:
> this team is so tight that everytime a player falls to the floor they are running to help pick them up. I absolutely love the cohesiveness.


I loved it too..
When Pierce hit that 4-pt play.
3 guys came charging over there to help him up.

AJ


----------



## Anima

Premier said:


> Mike: "Everyone did well tonight."
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr></tbody> </table>


 That minutes stat is the best one I have seen in a long time...


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Doc just called Reggie a "100-year veteran."


----------



## Richie Rich

Al Jefferson said:


> I loved it too..
> When Pierce hit that 4-pt play.
> 3 guys came charging over there to help him up.
> 
> AJ



T-E-A-M


----------



## Richie Rich

Premier said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Doc just called Reggie a "100-year veteran."



:rofl:lmao


----------



## Truth34

Yeah, I loved seeing Ricky run over to help up Delonte after he got flagranted. What a team attitude tonight.

I daresay Stu Jackson did us a favor by suspending Antoine. It was us against the world tonight.

As for Ricky, they said he had a concussion. That would explain the guy we saw the last two games. I hope he's healthy and brings it again in Game 5. 

As for Reggie being a "100-year" veteran--that is what we would call psyops in the military. A definite psychological move. Let's not make him a "101-year" veteran, shall we?

Oh, and PAUL PIERCE IS THE Edit. TRUTH!!!"

No Masked Cursing.

-Premier


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Premier said:


> Mike: "Everyone did well tonight."
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr></tbody> </table>



Yep, Blount did the one thing he could do to best help the team win...sit on the bench and watch!


----------



## Al Jefferson

Truth34 said:


> Oh, and PAUL PIERCE IS THE Edit. TRUTH!!!"
> 
> No Masked Cursing.
> 
> -Premier


You damn right !!!

AJ


----------



## LX

Where's my 5,000 points Al!!! lol


----------



## Al Jefferson

Lanteri said:


> Where's my 5,000 points Al!!! lol


5000.00 points donated to Lanteri successfully! 
Alright.. I gave you 5K to bet on the Celtics on Tuesday. 
That applies to you also Premier ! lol ..

You freaking mods are breaking me up.

AJ


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

wow.. what a great game tonight by the Celtics.. watched this one with a couple friends and boy did i love it.. going small was the best thing we could have done tonight, and raef played a strong game down low. a couple of my favorite plays from this game were tony allen's follow up slam in the 1st half, and pierce's 3 pointer and foul in the 4th, great shot by him. i thought that missing antoine in this game would hurt us but the only place that it did was our rebounding, i'm now curious to see what his role is for the rest of this series, after how suprisingly effective we were tonight without him in there. i really hope we can pick up this next game and get the lead back in our favor, especially getting a win in Boston and keeping home court advantage intact. also another thing to mention.. great game by delonte west.. double digits and he was stroking it very nice from beyond the arch.. all in all couldn't have asked for more from the Celtics tonight.


----------



## italianBBlover

Small ball wins 

Pierce on JO ... and Pierce triumphed ... another "Marion-esque" example :banana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

remember R-Star said that he was going to change his avatar of the celts win!!


----------



## Al Jefferson

TONYALLEN42 said:


> remember R-Star said that he was going to change his avatar of the celts win!!


I'm very aware of that TA.

AJ


----------

